# Best dog food



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miller is currently on royal canin small breed puppy, and is not eating very much. I was wondring if this is a good food. It was reccomended by the vet. Does anbody else feed this? I was thinking of changing him to blue buffalo or wellness. What do you guys think? thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Does your vet sell it?


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> Does your vet sell it?


Yes, my vet does sell royal canin and reccomended it to me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just teasing you. I try not to advise but feel free to seek out the opinions. Just don't fall into the trap of changing too often . Dogs can test us out for better options. Are there healhier foods . Yes. in my opinion.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There may be healthier foods, but Kodi was raised on it, and it sure didn't stunt his growth.:biggrin1: he played the "picky puppy" fame for A bit too, but I refused to cabe, and he learned to lick his plate. There are many ways to raise a healthy puppy.

I understand that different people make different choices, but for us, kibble, supplemented by good quality fresh food is the best answer. (and Kodi is a good drinker, so I don't worry about his liquid consumption). When he was about a year old, we switched to Natural Balance Organic, and if I were to start with a puppy now, I'd probably start them on that.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> There may be healthier foods, but Kodi was raised on it, and it sure didn't stunt his growth.:biggrin1: he played the "picky puppy" fame for A bit too, but I refused to cabe, and he learned to lick his plate. There are many ways to raise a healthy puppy.
> 
> I understand that different people make different choices, but for us, kibble, supplemented by good quality fresh food is the best answer. (and Kodi is a good drinker, so I don't worry about his liquid consumption). When he was about a year old, we switched to Natural Balance Organic, and if I were to start with a puppy now, I'd probably start them on that.


Didnt stunt Millers growth eather, he weighs in at around fifteen pounds. I was thinking of switching him to BLUE freedom small dog. Its grain free, but I will check out Natural Balance organic.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Interesting info here:
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/choosing-dog-food/karen-becker-choose-dog-food-1/


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't feed kibble much at all, but do keep a bag on hand 'just in case'. I found that wellness was too rich for Tillie and she would throw up her meal right after she ate, every time. I got a bag of Natural Balance Lamb and rice and she seem to digest that just fine.
I give it to her about once a week and she hasn't had a problem with it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

miller123 said:


> Didnt stunt Millers growth eather, he weighs in at around fifteen pounds. I was thinking of switching him to BLUE freedom small dog. Its grain free, but I will check out Natural Balance organic.


Natural Balance Organic is not grain free, if that's important to you... It isn't to me. Kodi does not show any signs of grain intolerance. It does not contain corn or wheat, though. It is GMO free and the vegetable ingredients have never been sprayed with pesticides. That is what was important to me.

By all means, if a dog shows allergies to a certain grain, it should be avoided. But there is no reason to completely avoid grains. It's just that protein of one sort or another should be the main ingredient in a good dog food. In the case of NB Organic, it's organic chicken.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Natural Balance Organic is not grain free, if that's important to you... It isn't to me. Kodi does not show any signs of grain intolerance. It does not contain corn or wheat, though. It is GMO free and the vegetable ingredients have never been sprayed with pesticides. That is what was important to me.
> 
> By all means, if a dog shows allergies to a certain grain, it should be avoided. But there is no reason to completely avoid grains. It's just that protein of one sort or another should be the main ingredient in a good dog food. In the case of NB Organic, it's organic chicken.


Grain free isnt a must, but it would be nice. I am thinking that he will be switched to BLUE freedom small dog chicken.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I feed Acana go to there web page and read all about it. It has taken my dogs about a mo to adjust but they are fine now. It was a bit rich and had to give a few but baths but that has all cleared up now. Canada has better regulations for pet foods.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Bessie still eats Royal Canin and Max my fussy eater eats Ziwi Peak.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miller is a very fussy eater


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

If you can afford ZiwiPeak is wonderful stuff for fussy eaters. Also it is dehydrated adequate to raw diet. Roki who is 15 lb needs only 80 grams of Ziwi. Try to check for Rubicon pet food.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella is on Royal Canin SO because of crystals. I hated to switch from Wellness Simple canned but after a couple of years, she hasn't had crystals, thankfully! I tried everything before switching to Royal Canin.

DaniGirl, who is 11, gets Wellness Simple Salmon, canned, and she has done so well on it. Both dogs get canned and it has solved lots of problems. They wouldn't eat the kibble very well and I'd have to coax them. Some times they would vomit after eating. Now, on the canned, they immediately eat and the vomitting has stopped. Their stools are consistently good. Feeding time is one less problem. I know exactly how much food they are eating with canned and can control the portions. Their weight stays the same now.

Oh, I'm always looking for that perfect food, that's just how I am. But if things are going well then I restrain myself from trying something new.


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a rott/lab mix that has terrible food/environmental/flea allergies so I have to use Natural Balance LID Potato and Duck. It's grain-free, and gets good reviews for all the dog foods out there. Plus, they do independent testing to make sure they're not selling bags of salmonella. Its also made in the US. Those things are important to me. 

Since I don't want to buy two different dog foods for both my Jazz and lil' Desilu, Desilu eats it too. She's a good eater, so I can't complain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> If you can afford ZiwiPeak is wonderful stuff for fussy eaters. Also it is dehydrated adequate to raw diet. Roki who is 15 lb needs only 80 grams of Ziwi. Try to check for Rubicon pet food.


I use Ziwi Peak Lamb as training treats. Kodi LOVES it! But isn't it JUST meat jerky, with nothing else? I didn't know it was a complete food.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Karen, Ziwi Dog Cuisine is complete food ultra premium quality. It is the same as feeding raw, but in dehydrated form. They also make treats. It I haven't bought them yet since I have to order from another county.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

miller123 said:


> Grain free isn't a must, but it would be nice. I am thinking that he will be switched to BLUE freedom small dog chicken.


I recently adopted Charlys BFF a 15 month old Maltipoo named Bruce and put him on Blue Freedom small breed dog food. My Charly girl is on Blue Wilderness Natural Evolutionary diet for puppy. It doesn't say on the package "all organic" just no art. flavors,color, preservatives or byproducts. Something to consider. Thats why I'm reading this post to learn more about good diet for them. The Blue brand is easy to find and my dogs have no problems with it.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

miller123 said:


> Didnt stunt Millers growth eather, he weighs in at around fifteen pounds. I was thinking of switching him to BLUE freedom small dog. Its grain free, but I will check out Natural Balance organic.


Hanna is on the BB freedom small breed. She coudln't tollerate Wellness and Origin very well (very soft stools, stuck to grass). I put her on the Blue Buffalo Basics for Puppies and her stools went to completely normal after the swich. She is a picky eater so I also mix in a little this and that from our dinner (rice, veggies, bits of chicken, beef, salmon etc.) I thought about Natural Balance but I read that they had a problem with bacteria contamination, which scared me away.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Karen, Ziwi Dog Cuisine is complete food ultra premium quality. It is the same as feeding raw, but in dehydrated form. They also make treats. It I haven't bought them yet since I have to order from another county.


I think it's made in New Zealand, isn't it? I must have the treat form, then, because it does say that the only ingredient is lamb. Anyway, Kodi loves it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rene831 said:


> My Charly girl is on Blue Wilderness Natural Evolutionary diet for puppy. It doesn't say on the package "all organic" just no art. flavors,color, preservatives or byproducts. Something to consider.


Yeah, that's different from being organic. That's better than nothing, but I prefer to eat organic, and I prefer the same for my dog if I can arrange it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Hanna is on the BB freedom small breed. She coudln't tollerate Wellness and Origin very well (very soft stools, stuck to grass). I put her on the Blue Buffalo Basics for Puppies and her stools went to completely normal after the swich. She is a picky eater so I also mix in a little this and that from our dinner (rice, veggies, bits of chicken, beef, salmon etc.) I thought about Natural Balance but I read that they had a problem with bacteria contamination, which scared me away.


The Natural Balance Organic wasn't involved in the recall, and it was a voluntary recall. The GOOD thing about NB is that they do their own testing for bacteria and other contaminants AFTER manufacture, and are quick to recall BEFORE dogs or people get sick instead of waiting for the FDA to force a recall. So you have to be careful about avoiding a brand just because they've had a recall. Recalls, done correctly, are a good thing, not a bad thing.


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

check out "brother complete" - read the doc - what do you think about that information?


----------

